# SS 25.03.17 - Raff #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Joseph Joachim Raff (1822 - 1882)*

Symphony No. 3 in F major, "Im Walde (In The Forest)"

1. Part 1: Impressions and Feelings: _Allegro_
2. Part 2a: Dreaming: _Largo_
3. Part 2b: Dance of the Dryads: _Allegro assai_
4. Part 3: At Night. Stillness of the night in the forest. Entry and departure of the wild hunt, with Lady Holle and Wotan. Day-break: _Allegro_

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and this week our featured work is Raff's Third Symphony. I've only heard this one a few times so I'm looking forward to giving it a fresh listen.

I'll be listening to:









Hans Stadlmair/Bamberger Symphony Orchestra


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is here and this week our featured work is Raff's Third Symphony. I've only heard this one a few times so I'm looking forward to giving it a fresh listen.
> 
> I'll be listening to:
> 
> ...


Ditto this recording for me.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is here and this week our featured work is Raff's Third Symphony. I've only heard this one a few times so I'm looking forward to giving it a fresh listen.
> 
> I'll be listening to:
> 
> ...


And this one for me too


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Same here, from the full boxset.

A fine symphony, Finale movement being my favorite (Wilde Jagd)


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll go with Francesco D'Avalos and the Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I've never heard Raff before, so this will be exciting. I'll be streaming Schneider/Czech-Slovak.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
This one for me this week.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listened to the Stadlmair recording. The 3rd movement scherzo is good, the last movement has its rip-roaring moments (though it overstays its welcome). Hard for me to devote much time to Raff, who sounds great but seems a bit weak in interesting content.

Interesting sidelight on Raff: "From 1878 he was the first Director of, and a teacher at, the Hoch Conservatory in Frankfurt. There he employed Clara Schumann and a number of other eminent musicians as teachers, and established a class specifically for female composers."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Listened to the Stadlmair recording. The 3rd movement scherzo is good, the last movement has its rip-roaring moments (though it overstays its welcome). Hard for me to devote much time to Raff, who sounds great but seems a bit weak in interesting content.


Spot on, goes back on the shelf when it's finished.


----------



## Sandrat (Jan 19, 2017)

Listening to the Slovak State Philharmonic On Naxos label


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Will be interesting to compare *Raff* 3 "Im Walde" to *Louis Glass* 3 "Forest Symphony". Good idea for next SS, don't you think?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Azol said:


> Will be interesting to compare *Raff* 3 "Im Walde" to *Louis Glass* 3 "Forest Symphony". Good idea for next SS, don't you think?


I do think the list is made up long time ago Azol.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

D Smith said:


> I've never heard Raff before, so this will be exciting. I'll be streaming Schneider/Czech-Slovak.


Just a warning on the Schneider recording. There is a huge cut in the final movement. Maybe this is the recording for KenOC!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is here and this week our featured work is Raff's Third Symphony. I've only heard this one a few times so I'm looking forward to giving it a fresh listen.
> 
> I'll be listening to:
> 
> ...


Listen this one from Spotify


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Alfacharger said:


> I'll go with Francesco D'Avalos and the Philharmonia Orchestra.


listening to this one as well


----------



## FBerwald (Feb 28, 2017)

Francesco D'Avalos and the Philharmonia Orchestra is probably one of the finest versions of this Symphony.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Bernard Herrmann conducting the CBS Symphony, recording of the 3rd from 1949.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Azol said:


> Will be interesting to compare *Raff* 3 "Im Walde" to *Louis Glass* 3 "Forest Symphony". Good idea for next SS, don't you think?


As mentioned by Pugg the list is already cemented based on votes I received but I will consider this a vote for Glass #3 which will move it up the list.


----------

